# Como cargar 3 celdas 18650 conectadas en serie?



## santitronica (Ene 2, 2017)

Hola gente, modernice la batería de un viejo taladro a 12V Ni-Cd por 3 celdas 18650 conectadas en serie. El taladro funciona de lo mejor pero no se como cargarlo, podre utilizar el mismo cargador original siendo estas ion-litio y no Ni-Cd?
Tengo la idea de cargarlo con un modulo de carga de un powerbanck conectando las celdas en paralelo, pero como evito no tener corto si ya estan conectadas en serie? ya lo intente haciendo el circuito que dejo en el linck pero no funciono. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 2, 2017)

santitronica dijo:


> Hola gente, modernice la batería de un viejo taladro a 12V Ni-Cd por 3 celdas 18650 conectadas en serie. El taladro funciona de lo mejor pero no se como cargarlo, podre utilizar el mismo cargador original siendo estas ion-litio y no Ni-Cd?
> Tengo la idea de cargarlo con un modulo de carga de un powerbanck conectando las celdas en paralelo, pero como evito no tener corto si ya estan conectadas en serie? ya lo intente haciendo el circuito que dejo en el linck pero no funciono. Saludos y gracias.


Hola caro Don santitronica ese diseño desafortunadamente no te  funciona , los dos diodos NO ayslan nada y peor aun , eses practicamente cortocircuitan las dos baterias mas a la derecha con su tensión de unbral (0,6Voltios) .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 2, 2017)

Necesitas tres cargadores que además tengan aislamiento eléctrico.
Cargarlas en serie las descompensará tarde o temprano.


----------



## santitronica (Ene 2, 2017)

mas allá del circuito fallido que grafique, que opinan de cargarla con el cargador original del taladro? adjunto imagen.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 2, 2017)

Hola un batería de Li-ion  debe cargarse en un cargador de otro tipo. Pues tienen diferentes tensiones y corrientes de carga y el comportamiento al alcanzar la tensión nominal también lo es.


----------



## naxito (Ene 17, 2017)

Una consulta aprovechó el tema abierto, tengo un monto. De baterías entre ni-cd y litio 18650, tengo un atornillador similar, y la batería carga pero no retiene la carga, podría usar las celdas de ni-cd para remplazar las ya viejas y usadas que tiene por las nuevas que tengo, que eran de kit de emergencia los cuales jamás se usaron y se compraron hace poco ?


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 17, 2017)

hay un modulo bastante pequeño que parese confiable, y no es caro



_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-555619216-10-tp4056-modulo-microusb-cproteccion-carga-bateria-litio-_JM_


----------



## takabarc (Ene 25, 2017)

Hola, Qué tal?
Yo soy un principiante, Tengo una pregunta sobre cargador de placa de protección de 11.1v 18650. 
He montado 3 unidades de 18650 para conectar con un amplificador de 12v y va bien. 
Y ahora me gustaría ponerle un indicador de nivel de batería para saber cuánto le queda de la batería y también para saber cómo va la recarga de la batería a la hora de cargar. 
Por si hay alguien que me pueden guiar, por favor. El indicador sería unas 4 leds o 5 leds.

Adjunto la imagen de la placa de protección, que es una tipica que se vende mucho en eBay. 
En mi caso es de 3 packs.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Un saludo a tod@s!!


----------



## Francv (Ene 27, 2017)

Si no te quieres complicar mucho, puedes optar por poner un voltímetro de led con un pulsador y así ver el voltaje, en las tiendas chinas los hay muy baratos, y así puedes ver el voltaje también cuando cargues la batería. Un saludo.


----------



## takabarc (Ene 27, 2017)

Hola Francv, Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Es cierto que sería una idea para resolver el tema rápido. Sin embargo, me gustaría poder ponerle un indicador de nivel que esté bien hecho. Voy a investigar por si fin a cabo podré crearlo. Un saludo,


----------



## x5tureyx2 (Mar 28, 2017)

hola con todos ...
quiero preguntar aprovechando el tema  quisiera que me aclaren algunas dudas en cuanto a cargar las baterias en serie se puede hacer con 12 volts o en cada tramo ponerle la tension respectiva


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2017)

Segunda opción !


----------



## x5tureyx2 (Mar 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Segunda opción !


 
Pero eso no seria sobrecargar corriente enlas baterias porejemplo en la primera 4.1 volts con 100ma luego la segunda con un voltaje de 8.2. Con 100 ma .al finalcon 12.3 con 100ma. Seria un total de 300ma pasaría por unasola bateria

Estaba pensando en hacer un cargador pero q*ue* conmute entre las tres baterias para cargarlas con mosfet y transistores bipolares con un ucontrolador. Todas sus respuestas son bienvenidas. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2017)

Se carga y balancea cada batería individualmente


----------



## Scooter (Mar 30, 2017)

No.
Cargar cada una es cargar cada una.
Ni se mezcla nada con nada, ni se suma ni se resta ni se hace la raíz cuadrada de dos multiplicada por pi.
Cada una con su tensión y su corriente.

Para conseguir eso, han de ser cargadores que tengan aislamiento, claro.

Edito.
Se ha colado enmedio la respuesta de dosme.
El "no" era para la anterior


----------



## x5tureyx2 (Mar 30, 2017)

creo que dejare de lado las baterias de litio quiero hacer un inversor 12 volts  220  y  con una bateria de plomo , pero quiero modificarla osea mejorarlo alguna recomendación? para mejorarlo porque pensaba presentarlo como un proyecto


----------



## Scooter (Mar 30, 2017)

Si no sabemos que has hecho no sabemos que es lo que hay que mejorar.


----------



## ljcarballo (Abr 18, 2017)

En EBay existen plaquitas que te cargan tres  o cuatro baterías de ion-litio en serie y seguramente dependiendo del voltaje que de el cargador podrás seguir conectando la batería al mismo cargador. Un saludo


----------



## bryanzrf (Oct 13, 2017)

Hola, estoy queriendo utilizar  baterías de litio de 2.600 amperios y 4.2 v para un mini amplificador . Pensaba poner dos series de 4 en paralelo. El cual me da 16.8 v a 5.2 amperios  y cargalo con una fuente de 17.5 v a 2.2 amperios . Me preguntaba si esta bien esa relación de la carga y que tan riesgoso puede puede ser cargalas si balanceador ...


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 13, 2017)

pues se pueden quemar las baterias si no usas balanceador, o sucedera que no te rinde los 5.2 amperios por el desbalance de las celdas mejor usa balanceador o carga las baterias individualmente


----------



## bryanzrf (Oct 13, 2017)

También tengo un cargador de 12 V a 1.6 amp. Podría cargar una serie de 3 o aun sigue siendo mucho riesgo


----------



## zonosfera (Oct 13, 2017)

bryanzrf dijo:


> También tengo un cargador de 12 V a 1.6 amp. Podría cargar una serie de 3 o aun sigue siendo mucho riesgo


Las bateria s de litio no se deben cargar ni en serie ni en paralelo, son una celda unica y requiere un control electronico alimentando cada una de ellas , esten en serie o paraleo para poderlas balancear y asi alcancen todas su maxima carga y desempeño...

Ahora no especificas si las celdas o baterias que usas traen su circuito controlador de carga y descarga para que no se te hechen a perder... si traen su controlador integrado puedes comocarlas directamente en paralelo con un cargador de movil de 1 o 2 Amperios, al cabo de algunas horas todas estaran cargadas, pero eso es solo en paralelo... para cargarlas 1 a 1, en serie no te servirá, a menos que compres un cargador que ecualize la carga (como el pack de baterias de laptop...)

Saludos...


----------



## bryanzrf (Oct 13, 2017)

Son ICR 18650-26F SAMSUNG son de un batería de laptop. Dentro estaban unidas en paralelo y serie


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 13, 2017)

no aplica, no traen integrado ningun regulador, tendrias que comprar un cargador para varias celdas , hay uno como este que es para cargar varias celdas tendrias que buscar cerca de tu localidad quien los venda


----------



## zonosfera (Oct 13, 2017)

Mmmmm... tal vez debas darle una mirada a esta web http://bateriasdelitio.net/?p=54 y determinar si tus baterias tienen proteccion o no... ya con eso avanzas al siguiente nivel...

saludos...


----------



## teknosrp (Oct 14, 2017)

zonosfera dijo:


> Las bateria s de litio no se deben cargar ni en serie ni en paralelo, son una celda unica y requiere un control electronico alimentando cada una de ellas , esten en serie o paraleo para poderlas balancear y asi alcancen todas su maxima carga y desempeño...
> 
> Ahora no especificas si las celdas o baterias que usas traen su circuito controlador de carga y descarga para que no se te hechen a perder... si traen su controlador integrado puedes comocarlas directamente en paralelo con un cargador de movil de 1 o 2 Amperios, al cabo de algunas horas todas estaran cargadas, pero eso es solo en paralelo... para cargarlas 1 a 1, en serie no te servirá, a menos que compres un cargador que ecualize la carga (como el pack de baterias de laptop...)
> 
> Saludos...



En las baterias de laptop normalmente vienen las celdas conectadas en pares en paralelo directamente, sin nada de por medio.

Creo que el problema es para cargarlas en serie.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 14, 2017)

Se pueden cargar en serie y o en paralelo pero necesitas un BMS que controle el proceso de carga


----------



## nicoloso100 (Abr 9, 2018)

Hola, buscando en internet encontré este cargador para las baterías Li-ion 18650 de 6 celdas con una salida de 15A: 

Cargador Bateria Lipo 6 Celdas 6s 15a Li-ion 12v 24v Bms - $ 25.000








Mi pregunta es, si puedo replicar ese modelo pero añadiendo mas baterías en paralelo, algo así:








Comprendendo que el tiempo de carga será mucho menor, ¿existe algun problema o error al conectarlo de dicha manera?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2018)

El cargador esta previsto para trabajar con una determinada carga, si eso se pudiera hacer lo diría en el manual.
Si pones el doble puede llegar a ser un corto y dañarse permanentemente el cargador
Sigue las instrucciones no intentes inventar la pólvora

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 9, 2018

Te has fijado lox BX? solo hay 5, eso no esta de adorno, es para el control de las celdas, poniendo como lo has puesto donde esta ese control?

Si quieres más adquiere dos dispositivos


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2018)

nicoloso100 dijo:


> Hola, buscando en internet encontré este cargador para las baterías Li-ion 18650 de 6 celdas con una salida de 15A:
> 
> Cargador Bateria Lipo 6 Celdas 6s 15a Li-ion 12v 24v Bms - $ 25.000
> 
> ...


Te faltan las conexiones intermedias, sin eso el bms no trabaja.
En principio sí lleva control de corriente de carga deberías de poder poner las que quieras en paralelo. Obviamente tardará el doble con dos, el triple con tres... En cargar. Y la corriente de descarga no aumentará, será la que el bms permita. Lo que si que aumentará será la duración.

Eso sí, en paralelo si se estropea una celda anulas todas las que tengas en paralelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2018)

Y relacionar la otra serie de baterías con unas resistencias deeee . . .  quizás 100 Ohms , para que no queden en paralelo pero si relacionadas al bms ? 

Quizás se le podrian poner resistencias a las dos series de baterías . . .


----------



## Scooter (Abr 10, 2018)

Los que he visto "profesionales" estaba en paralelo puro.
Era un bms para un vehículo eléctrico bastante grande. Llevaba unas cuarenta pilas del tamaño superior a 18650 en cada "piso" de la bateria.
Lo de "profesional" lo he entrecomillado porque se supone que lo era pero tenía cierto número de chapuzas importante.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 25, 2018)

Hola gente, necesito un poco de ayuda.... 
Estoy haciendo un altavoz Bluetooth y lo voy a alimentar a 12v con 6 baterías 18650 pero no se cómo hacerlo... 
Tengo 3 TP4056 y he pensado que puedo usar uno por cada pareja de 18650 pero lo que no se es como conectar la salida para dar los 12v, es decir, la forma de conectar los TP4056 es simple pero cómo saco los 12v del conjunto sin hacer un corto ni fastidiar el invento? 
Estoy mirando por el foro pero no encuentro nada así... 
Gracias!


----------



## Emis (Jul 25, 2018)

Hola, hay unos módulos en internet para esa función, pero si no puedes adquirirlo hay otras opciones

La que se me ocurre es por cada 4056 una batería, luego de cargadas las conectas en serie para lograr tu voltaje

Tal vez no ayude a tu pregunta pero es buena idea


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 25, 2018)

Gracias por la respuesta pero el problema no es ese sino la conexión puesto que no voy a abrir el altavoz cada vez que necesite cargar las baterías.... 
Puedo poner un TP4056 por cada dos baterías y no hay problema, el problema que me encuentro es que no me aclaro a la hora de alimentar el equipo con 12v ya que necesito sacar los 3.6v de los tres packs y sumarles sin hacer ningún corto...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 25, 2018

Gracias por tu respuesta pero ese es el problema y tampoco quiero comprar un modulo y esperar hasta que llegue ya que son al menos dos semanas como mínimo, y claro, teniendo los TP4056...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

Modulo Cargador 3 Pilas En Serie 18650 + Proteccion 12v 3a - $ 410,00

Baterias Cargadores : PCB para 3 baterías li-po 18650 en serie (Máximo 25A)

Modulo Cargador 3 O 4 Pilas 18650 + Proteccion 4a A 10a - $ 550,00


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Modulo Cargador 3 Pilas En Serie 18650 + Proteccion 12v 3a - $ 410,00
> 
> Baterias Cargadores : PCB para 3 baterías li-po 18650 en serie (Máximo 25A)


Esos los he visto y otros tanto más @DOSMETROS pero lo que quiero saber es cómo sacar la conexión en serie para obtener los 12v y ahorrarme la espera o ahora que lo pienso, a las malas cargarla usando el emax B6 que tengo.... 
Pero no sé cómo se hace con el emax...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

Esos las cargan y balancean individualmente estando en serie . . .

Vos querés cargar y usar al mismo tiempo ? Le entrás 12.6V entonces carga y alimenta , cuando desconectes el cargador , saldrán 11,1 V


----------



## Scooter (Jul 25, 2018)

Como poder las puedes usar y cargar en serie sin más. Lo que pasa es que tarde o temprano se desequilibarán y de algún modo habría que equilibrar cada celda.
Siempre puedes sacar en un conector todos los puntos intermedios y equilibrar los niveles "a mano" de vez en cuando.


Acabo de leer el comentario de 2m. Yo entendí que no quería usar un BMW, si lo usa se supone que todo irá bien.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 25, 2018)

A ver chicos, tengo los TP y tengo un cargador emax B6 para multicelda, entonces lo que no quiero hacer es desmontarlo cada vez para cargar y no, no usaría el altavoz mientras carga pero sí me gustaría poder aprovechar la protección que tiene de carga...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

Cualquiera de los que te recomendé en el post Hoy a las 11:17 AM   tiene las protecciones


----------



## Scooter (Jul 25, 2018)

Pues monta un conector que de acceso a todos los pines. Se me ocurre que un fin puede valer. Eso o montas el cargador dentro del altavoz


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cualquiera de los que te recomendé en el post Hoy a las 11:17 AM   tiene las protecciones


Si lo se rey, pero que lo que no me apetece gastar cuando tengo ni tener que esperar semanas.... 
También tengo el cargador emax que es lo mismo pero sin instalarlo dentro... 
Si conecto en serie las salidas de los TP como en la imagen daría algún problema?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 25, 2018



Scooter dijo:


> Pues monta un conector que de acceso a todos los pines. Se me ocurre que un fin puede valer. Eso o montas el cargador dentro del altavoz


Precisamente eso es lo que quiero, hacer el cargador con los tres TP4056 y usar un puerto usb y/o conector ya que van unidos pero no voy a instalar el emax lógicamente... 
Los compré para, un proyecto que no hice así que si puedo quiero hacerlo aprovechando los 3 que me quedan sin quemar.... 😅😅😅


----------



## Emis (Jul 25, 2018)

La idea es buena solo que puede que comparta el negativo de la fuente y así los negativos de las pilas

Sin pensarlo mucho puede que sea un gran cortocircuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

Parece que al menos comparten el negativo de batería ! Ver última gráfica :

https://dlnmh9ip6v2uc.cloudfront.net/datasheets/Prototyping/TP4056.pdf


----------



## Emis (Jul 25, 2018)

Otra idea sencilla, utilizar cada 4056 por cada celda, unir los positivos de las celdas cada una con un diodo rápido, luego una plaquita DC step-up para lograr la tensión deseada


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 25, 2018)

Emis dijo:


> Otra idea sencilla, utilizar cada 4056 por cada celda, unir los positivos de las celdas cada una con un diodo rápido, luego una plaquita DC step-up para lograr la tensión deseada


Eso ya se va al quinto pino de mis conocimientos en electrónica.... 
Si comparte como decís entonces no me la juego, así de claro... 
La otra duda es si podría hacer como tenía pensado al principio, es decir, hacer un montaje con las baterías y unirlas para que den los 12,6v y en cada paquete de dos en paralelo poner un TP4056 para cargarlas igual que haría el emax con una Li-Po 3S...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

Podés conectar 18650 en paralelo y en serie y cargarlas y usarlas , el tema es que no podés hacerlo eternamente , cada tanto habrá que ecualizarlas a mano (entiéndase medirlas y cargar las que tengan menos tensión) y con algún cargador especializado cómo el que tienes.


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 25, 2018)

Entonces @DOSMETROS hago ésto y es lo mismo, no?
Cada pareja en paralelo la cargará a 4,20v...

Pero en vez de unir los TP4056 sólo tengo que unir las baterías serie....
Lo único que dudo que lo use mientras cargan porque entonces forzará las baterías y los cargadores...
Quizá le ponga el trago que traía el 5.1 y así lo puedo usar también a 220v...
Total, es pequeño y no le va a sumar gran cosa al peso...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 25, 2018)

Me apuesto algo a que eso es un bonito corto


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 25, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Me apuesto algo a que eso es un bonito corto


Tú crees? Yo es que no me aclaro ☹️


----------



## Scooter (Jul 25, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> Tú crees? Yo es que no me aclaro ☹️


Sencillo, si los módulos no tienen aislamiento eso es media docena de cortos.
Si tienen aislamiento cuestan un güebo


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 25, 2018)

Entonces las cargo con el emax?
Puedo ponerlo en modo lío ion pero en serie no me deja cargarlas....
Y si lo hago con el modo Níquel Metalhidruro o Níquel Cadmio?....

Al final me veo haciendo una batería balanceada y dos conectores.....
O eso o comprando un módulo de carga....


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 27, 2018)

Bien pues al final he comprado los módulos de carga balanceada...
Ahora la duda que tengo es si hacer el packs de 6 baterías con uno sólo o con dos y si usar un TP4056 o dos...

Una pregunta, me suena de algo que se pueden ajustar estos voltímetros led pero no estoy seguro, se puede hacer? En caso afirmativo, cómo?


----------



## DownBabylon (Jul 27, 2018)

yo te recomendaria dos tp eso para que cargasen mas rapido ya que el tp su maximo de corriente que entrega es 1A, esos display voltimetro no son tan precisos yo tengo uno en una fuente casera y ya por los 13v tiene un desfase de -.5 volt si no es que hasta mas


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 27, 2018)

Bueno @DownBabylon lo tenía pensado, y los módulos de la batería había pensado en usar uno por cada dos packs, supongo que no será ningún problema verdad? 
Ahora tengo montado uno sólo para las pruebas pero mi idea es poner media docena y así hago una batería de 12v con 4400/4500mAh...
He comprado 4 reguladores, entonces uso dos con los dos TP?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 27, 2018

Creo que he metido la pata.... 😢 
Son indicadores de voltaje! 😭
Me acabo de dar cuenta ahora.... 😢 😢 O

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 27, 2018

Me fastidia mucho no poder conectar un TP a cada batería y luego unirlas en serie para sacar los 12v....😢 
Ya me cuesta poder hacer pequeñas compras y ésta era forzada.... 
En fin, si no puedo hacer yo un circuito de protección para la carga me tocará esperar....


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 28, 2018)

Bueno pues al final han caído jajajaja ja 
Una pregunta chicos, podría usarlo como 1S y 2S también verdad? 
Y otra duda, podría sacar 3,7v y 7,4v de la placa conectando el bluetooth o lo que necesite en la misma conexión de las baterías?


----------



## Emis (Jul 28, 2018)

Hola, ese modulo es perfecto para lo que necesitas, no creo sea recomendable descargar desparejo a las baterías

Utiliza a la salida de 12,6V un regulador para reducir al voltaje que necesites


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 28, 2018)

Emis dijo:


> Hola, ese modulo es perfecto para lo que necesitas, no creo sea recomendable descargar desparejo a las baterías
> 
> Utiliza a la salida de 12,6V un regulador para reducir al voltaje que necesites


No no, no es bueno y por eso quiero hacerlo... 
Tengo trimmers y sobrado el problema es que desconozco como hacerlos y cuando lo he intentado he quemado directamente el trimmer...
Ya buscaré a ver si encuentro algo que no sea un 78 para no desperdiciar potencia en forma de calor...


----------



## Emis (Jul 28, 2018)

Según cuanto consuma tu dispositivo, y a que voltaje, el 78XX es lo mejor para no terminar de complicar las cosas


----------



## Nanotronik (Jul 28, 2018)

Emis dijo:


> Según cuanto consuma tu dispositivo, y a que voltaje, el 78XX es lo mejor para no terminar de complicar las cosas


Bueno, es de 15w nada más...


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 7, 2018)

Bueno pues ya tengo los protectores de carga.... 
Cual es la forma ahora de cargarlas... Así como está en la foto y uniendo el TP4056 en la entrada? 
De esa manera ya puedo poner a cargar la 3S con el TP y conectar salida del TP al circuito?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018

Por cierto, podría poner las 6 baterías en paralelo 2+2+2 con una sola placa? 
He visto que algunos lo ponen así en las imágenes y no se si habrá algún problema... 
La corriente máxima que indica es de 10A...


----------



## Emis (Ago 7, 2018)

Primero probaría 1-1-1 para ver cuánto te aguanta la carga, y si dice 10A es muy acertado


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 7, 2018)

Emis dijo:


> Primero probaría 1-1-1 para ver cuánto te aguanta la carga, y si dice 10A es muy acertado


Entonces mejor usar una pcb por serie y luego uno o dos TP4056 y todo en paralelo verdad? 
Es decir, un TP por cada serie y las salidas en paralelo para alimentación...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2018)

Mejor es usar más reguladores de carga pero yo he visto los pisos en paralelo en muchos casos


----------



## Nanotronik (Ago 7, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> Mejor es usar más reguladores de carga pero yo he visto los pisos en paralelo en muchos casos


Si lo pregunto es precisamente porque lo he visto así, además si uso la placa del 5.1 en el altavoz esa pcb es de 15w creo, el bluetooth también es de 15w y las placas pequeñas usaban parlantes de 1w por lo que dudo que den mucho más de 10w....

En el peor caso serán 15w÷12v=1,25A...
Eso es 1/8 parte del máximo de descarga de la pcb, si ponemos que la descarga Real sea del 80% de lo indicado igualmente tengo una diferencia de 1 a 6 hablando de supuesta descarga real.... 
Y las 18650 no se cuanto podrán descargar pero no creo que sea mucho porque son 6 de 2200mAh y 6 de 2250mAh...


----------



## Karaota (Oct 7, 2018)

Y a la final con cual placa funciono mejor? La tp4056 o la emax?


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 7, 2018)

Karaota dijo:


> Y a la final con cual placa funciono mejor? La tp4056 o la emax?


IMAX es un cargador balanceados y el TP4056 es un módulo cargador, por ende funcionar va a funcionar mejor el IMAX porque balancea la carga, otra cosa es la forma de hacerlo... 
Con el IMAX puedes poner hasta 5A de csrga y el TP4056 sólo carga a 1A aunque uses un módulo protector balanceador de carga para las 18650...


----------



## Karaota (Oct 7, 2018)

Nanotronik dijo:


> IMAX es un cargador balanceados y el TP4056 es un módulo cargador, por ende funcionar va a funcionar mejor el IMAX porque balancea la carga, otra cosa es la forma de hacerlo...
> Con el IMAX puedes poner hasta 5A de csrga y el TP4056 sólo carga a 1A aunque uses un módulo protector balanceador de carga para las 18650...



Que referencia tiene ese IMAX en mercadolibre venezuela no lo ubico; yo tngo varios TP4056, y de hecho he agarrado los carga pila tipo sapito (de esos que tienen dos pinzas con una grapa plastica) y los he remplazado pa cargar baterias de celular; como esas q estan en 0 carga las revive


----------



## Nanotronik (Oct 7, 2018)

Es el cargador IMAX B6, si no lo encuentras busca un cargador balanceador o busca el IMAX en AliExpress o banggood que lo tienes a buen precio...


----------



## Xasto (Nov 20, 2019)

Hola a todos:

He comprado ese balanceador pensando que era tan sólo para tres pilas de litio, pero veo que son para cuatro. Me imagino que no hay problema, que simplemente ignorando la conexión de 16,8 y terminando en la de 12, 6 como si la de  16,8 no existiera, funcionará:



			Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com
		


, pero antes prefiero asegurarme, ya que en otro modelo   no es así como yo digo, sino diferente, aunque en ese caso, el fabricante quizás  lo ha hecho así porque ha querido. Como podéis comprobar, en ese segundo modelo, hay una conexión intermedia que se salta en el caso de conectar tan sólo tres pilas. Mi duda es si en el que yo he comprado debería dejar libre esa segunda conexión en lugar de utilizar las tres primeras como pienso que es en el que yo he comprado:

Modulo Cargador 3 Ó 4 Pilas 18650 + Proteccion Full 4a  - $ 960,00

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Xasto (Nov 22, 2019)

Se me olvidó otra duda. En algunos esquemas de balanceadores pone que lo que supuestamente es la entrada de carga y normalmente se lee como "input", escriben "outpout". Y en otros, parece como si esas mismas conexiones que supuestamente serían para conectar el cargador, tanto pueden ser input como output. 

Tampoco especifican bien lo que es la salida, supongo que ésta se encuentra entre  el pin que marca "O v" y el que marca "12, 6  v"
¿Es correcto?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 22, 2019)

Son modulos muy diferentes tendrias que indagar en el circuito y ver como convertirlos en S3, seguro anulando una rama complete


----------



## Xasto (Nov 22, 2019)

Gracias, Capitán. ¿Sabrías cómo anular esa rama?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 22, 2019)

Xasto dijo:


> Gracias, Capitán. ¿Sabrías cómo anular esa rama?



si me mostras el circuito....


----------



## Xasto (Nov 22, 2019)

El circuito es el del primer link que puse:



			Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com
		


Más abajo está el esquema de conexiones. Espero que te sirva.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 22, 2019)

Xasto dijo:


> El circuito es el del primer link que puse:
> 
> €1.53 23% de DESCUENTO|Balance 4S 40A batería de litio Li ion 18650 cargador PCB BMS tablero de protección carga equilibrada para Motor de taladro 14,8 V 16,8 V Lipo-in Accesorios y piezas para instrumentos from Herramientas on AliExpress
> 
> más abajo está el esquema de conexiones. Espero que te sirva.





no, no veo el circuito ahi


----------



## Xasto (Nov 25, 2019)

Cuando abres el link le das a la barra lateral para mover la página hacia abajo donde se va describiendo las características del producto y el esquema de conexiones del circuito además de varias imágenes de esa misma placa.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Abr 1, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Se pueden cargar en serie y o en paralelo pero necesitas un BMS que controle el proceso de carga


Tengo un pack con dos 18650, y alli dentro vi que tiene incorporado el gestor de carga (plaquetita)... 
Pregunto: ¿es suficiente entonces con conectar a una fuente simple y hacer circular una corriente de unos 0.5A?

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 2, 2020)

Claro que sí que no.
Si, se cargan
No se equilibran

Acabarán cada una a su bola, no en una carga ni en dos pero a la larga si.


----------



## Nanotronik (Abr 2, 2020)

Lo ideal es una carga balanceada, hoy día tienes muchos tipos de cargadores balanceador es por el tema drone y son baratos, si has de comprar uno mejor de esos, así puedes cargar todo tipo de baterías si usas uno en condiciones... Yo compre uno por menos de 20€ y lo carga todo, lo puedes alimentar con hasta 18v y con 2A mínimo te carga cualquier batería en condiciones sin morir de aburrimiento esperando.. De hecho el transformador de un router te puede valer, yo uso uno 12v 2A para mi cargador y va genial! 
Barato y bueno? Te recomiendo por ejemplo el imaxB6 que es el que yo uso, sólo que has de poner conector de balanceado y listos! 
Tienes muchos datos y tutos en la Red incluso para hacerte tú mismo la, batería de las celdas que quieras y la única diferencia es que usas 18650 en lugar de celdas Li-Po, pero la mayor ventaja es poder cargar todo tipo de baterías con él, incluso de plomo para una moto o un coche!


----------



## 426ivan (Abr 13, 2020)

Gracias Nanotronik, me iba a pasar la vida buscando un circuito para armar un cargador y ponerme a calcular corrientes y tensiones., Pero lei lo del imaxb6 y que hay tutoriales y lo encontré para la venta. Como la cosa más común del mundo y totalmente disponible.
Me ahorraste horas de busqueda y laburo. Así que aprovecho para agradecer tu aporte. Por lo pronto tengo la misma fuente de 12V 2A, que tiempos de carga estás teniendo para las 18650?


----------



## Diego Ortega (Ene 26, 2022)

Será que se podría fabricar el cargador de batería, ese que utilizan las laptop que tienen 3 baterías de litio y uno las conecta a 19 Volts y estas se cargan es porque también quiero cargar 3 baterías de litio en serie pero ya lo intenté con una fuente de PC y estas se dañaron.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 26, 2022)

Si buscas un poquito en el foro hayaras la respuesta


----------



## aitopes (Ene 26, 2022)

Diego Ortega dijo:


> Hey¡ sera que se podría fabricar el cargador de batería ese que utilizan las laptop que tienen 3 baterías de litio y uno las conecta a 19 volts y estas se cargan es porque también quiero cargar 3 baterías de litio en serie pero ya lo intente con una fuente de pc y estas se dañaron


Hola!
Diseñar un cargador de baterias que funcione no es tarea fácil.
Y no, no las puedas cargar con una fuente de PC. (al menos no puedes simplemente conectandolas de alguna manera a la fuente y esperando a que se carguen).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2022)

Diego Ortega dijo:


> Será que se podría fabricar el cargador de batería, ese que utilizan las laptop que tienen 3 baterías de litio y uno las conecta a 19 Volts y estas se cargan es porque también quiero cargar 3 baterías de litio en serie pero ya lo intenté con una fuente de PC y estas se dañaron.


 
Se llama comercialmente BMS


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 9, 2022)

Hola a todos.

Estoy utilizando 3 celdas 18650 en serie mediante un BMS para alimentar un circuito, actualmente las estoy cargando con la fuente regulada a 12,6v limitada a 200mA (10% de la capacidad máxima de las celdas).



No he visto que quienes están usando baterías limiten la corriente (o por lo menos, no lo vi comentado).

¿Valdrá un regulador con un LM317 para limitar la corriente de carga y poder usar directamente un transformador, o existe algún integrado más eficiente?



Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 9, 2022)

Lo del 10% es cuando no se sabe que batería usas. Hay que ver el factor C de tu batería.
Desconozco qué hace tu BMS pero probablemente regule corriente.


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 9, 2022)

Perdón, me quedé en la mitad de lo que quería decir.

Suponiendo que el BMS regule corriente, supongamos 2A, voy a necesitar una fuente de 2A. La pregunta sería qué hacer en caso de querer utilizar una fuente de menor capacidad de corriente.

Lo digo porque obviamente si le aumento la limitación de corriente de la fuente regulable sigue subiendo la corriente consumida. No lo quise pasar de 500mA para no forzar nada.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 9, 2022)

El BMS debería regular tanto la corriente de caraga, como la de desgarga, así como también los voltajes máximos y mínimos de operación. Para ello deberías tener a mano el manual de uso del mismo, que debería mostrar, incluso, la forma de cambiar esas limitaciones, para adaptarlo al tipo de celdas que van a componer la batería.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 9, 2022)

Ojo que no todos los BMS regulan/limitan la corriente de descarga. Hay varios que solo desconectan la batería cuando la tensión cae a 3.6V (x lo que sea) y nada mas...


----------



## Lord Chango (Feb 9, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ojo que no todos los BMS regulan/limitan la corriente de descarga. Hay varios que solo desconectan la batería cuando la tensión cae a 3.6V (x lo que sea) y nada mas...



Si, por lo que había visto el que tengo sólo controla la corriente de descarga, por eso preguntaba.

En la hoja de datos del integrado del BMS (S-8254A), no hay forma de controlar la corriente. Es más, los gráficos de la hoja de datos remarcan que se asume que el cargador es de corriente constante.


----------

